# Ascorbic Acid to Promote Growth



## BobCajun (Jul 18, 2016)

I've been seeing some stuff that suggests to me that ascorbic acid might just increase growth substantially. First I read in an article called All About Hemp the following.

"2.10 ~ Growth Stimulants
The B-vitamins (1 ppm solution) increase the yield of hempseed and its fat content, but somewhat suppresses the growth of leaves, stems, and seed hulls. Potassium permanganate in weak solutions stimulates the development of cannabis in all its phases. Dilute camphor also stimulates plant growth. Vitamin C (1-5 parts in 10,000 water) has the same effect."

Only the vitamin C part is important but I included the rest for context. The permanganate and camphor parts seem very questionable to me. I suppose in soil it might increase potassium and manganese levels. Pretty toxic though so I wouldn't bother. Anyway, so I started searching about it and the first thing I found was this;

"THE effect of vitamin C on plants was studied with sterile plant cultures. 40 mg of crystalline ascorbic acid was added to the liquid medium. It was found that the dry weight of the treated plants was about 35–75 per cent higher than that of the controls. The differences were greatest during flowering. The treated plants also snowed a much higher content of vitamin C, particularly at the early stages. These results are illustrated by the table below. It is pointed out that the observed increase of growth is specifically due to ascorbic acid, and not merely to an addition of organic material to the inorganic medium, since a similar addition of glucose effected no increase in the growth of the plants." source

That's all I read so far. Looks like it may have potential. I got a bottle of calcium ascorbate so I'll try it out a little and see what happens. It's better than plain ascorbic acid because it's neutral pH and also supplies calcium. Incidentally it also works to convert free chlorine in tap water into chloride. It's pretty much instantaneous. You put about 2 mg, barely enough to see, into a liter/quart of tap water and you can't smell chlorine at all anymore. My only concern is that it may react with nutes in some way. Maybe just occasional applications.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 18, 2016)

On TLG there is a thread discussing the foliar application of ascorbic acid dissolved in (5-30%) methanol / water solutions.


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 18, 2016)

testiclees said:


> On TLG there is a thread discussing the foliar application of ascorbic acid dissolved in (5-30%) methanol / water solutions.


Okay, what's TLG, Troll Lord Games? I'm not going to spray it anyway, just root application. It works the same. I don't really like the idea of spraying anything on the plants. What were the effects though, in the TLG forum? Or were they just using it to control fungal growth?


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 18, 2016)

I found one nice little experiment with vitamin C here. Here's a capture I made of a graph. The site is one of those presentations where it zooms in and out of the various parts. Seems to be substantial increase in growth. One thing I read said that C protects plants from growth reduction caused by bright light, known as photoinhibition. That could come in handy, since most growers use very bright light. Whether or not that's how it increases growth IDK.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 18, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Okay, what's TLG, Troll Lord Games?


 Jack ass any lot could query " cannabis plant tlg" or " gardening tlg".


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 18, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Jack ass any lot could query " cannabis plant tlg" or " gardening tlg".


I did google it. The troll forum wasn't that interesting, though a very appropriate place for you. The Little Garden restaurant wasn't that great either. Tacos sucked.


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 21, 2016)

I found out that the optimum Ascorbic acid concentration is 300 mg per liter, meaning 300 ppm. This table below involved foliar spray but root feeding works the same. I guess it's possible that a different concentration is best for roots but everything I've read has used the same solutions for foliar and root. I recommend calcium ascorbate to avoid acidification of the medium.

From *Effect of vitamin C growth and yield of broad beans exposed to ambient ozone in KSA, Akram A. Ali and Hosni A. Musallam*


----------



## BobCajun (Jul 21, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Jack ass any lot could query " cannabis plant tlg" or " gardening tlg".


Yeah, and any normal person would have simply put a link in their post. You like making people do google searches huh? Get off on that do you?


----------



## testiclees (Jul 21, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> I did google it. The troll forum wasn't that interesting, though a very appropriate place for you. The Little Garden restaurant wasn't that great either. Tacos sucked.


"trools" No. On that count you are a plain asshole. Nothing of the sort goes on at TLG.

Bro, keep it real your science is laughable to nonexistent. In contrast to the mentally deficient, child like, sciencey games you play the TLG folks are nobel prize winners.

It's not a courtesy when you post those tables. it's more a blight because you are too clueless to provide context and too ignorant to grasp their irrelevance.


----------



## dabbindylan (Jul 21, 2016)

Metric systems... Gallons..litres conversion


----------



## backtracker (Jul 22, 2016)

dabbindylan said:


> Metric systems... Gallons..liters conversion


be about a gram to a gallon. 3.78L in a gallon 3.78x300mg =1134mg 1.13 grams


----------



## applepoop1984 (Aug 1, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah, and any normal person would have simply put a link in their post. You like making people do google searches huh? Get off on that do you?


We need more people like you who aren't afraid to try new things on this forum. 

Do an experiment, see if ascorbic acid increases wet an dry weight, party cup grows are great for this, alternate red and blue party cups, blue with vitamin c and red without... Keep all either factors the same.


----------



## Dr. Who (Aug 2, 2016)

applepoop1984 said:


> We need more people like you who aren't afraid to try new things on this forum.
> 
> Do an experiment, see if ascorbic acid increases wet an dry weight, party cup grows are great for this, alternate red and blue party cups, blue with vitamin c and red without... Keep all either factors the same.





BobCajun said:


> I've been seeing some stuff that suggests to me that ascorbic acid might just increase growth substantially. First I read in an article called All About Hemp the following.
> 
> "2.10 ~ Growth Stimulants
> The B-vitamins (1 ppm solution) increase the yield of hempseed and its fat content, but somewhat suppresses the growth of leaves, stems, and seed hulls. Potassium permanganate in weak solutions stimulates the development of cannabis in all its phases. Dilute camphor also stimulates plant growth. Vitamin C (1-5 parts in 10,000 water) has the same effect."
> ...



The results are from specific fruiting plants and the relative cross over to Cannabis is going to be EXTREMELY little to NONE! 

Cannabis does not "fruit" in the same sense!

Even if you want to _try_ this (useless) experiment out - You had better do it _exactly_ and I do mean* EXACTLY* as they did! Change *anything* and you change the result! 

The idea's you guy's come up with from minds that have NO botanical/horticultural training is simply mind boggling !!

From the last 2 threads I've read in this section. 
I think they need to change the name to ABSURD IDEA'S CULTIVATION! 

May I suggest you apply an electrical stimuli to the plants you experiment on! The last thread I read in here proposes that one!

GOOD LORD!


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 2, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> The results are from specific fruiting plants and the relative cross over to Cannabis is going to be EXTREMELY little to NONE!
> 
> Cannabis does not "fruit" in the same sense!
> 
> ...


Well, I dosed them a couple times now and they seemed to love it, growing like never before. But I'm not actually going to do any side by sides because I don't have the space. I just posted what I found on the subject. People can try it or not, makes no diff to me. I don't have to prove everything I suggest. It's just a weed forum, dude. It's for something to do to pass the time mostly. If you don't think it's worth trying, nobody's making you, nor even gives a crap what you do really. I try all kinds of different things at the same time, so no way to tell which thing resulted in what growth effect.


----------



## Dr. Who (Aug 2, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Well, I dosed them a couple times now and they seemed to love it, growing like never before. But I'm not actually going to do any side by sides because I don't have the space. I just posted what I found on the subject. People can try it or not, makes no diff to me. I don't have to prove everything I suggest. It's just a weed forum, dude. It's for something to do to pass the time mostly. If you don't think it's worth trying, nobody's making you, nor even gives a crap what you do really. I try all kinds of different things at the same time, so no way to tell which thing resulted in what growth effect.


Have fun!

My education gave me the answer to your question.
I can spend my time on other things!

I could have been rather dickish with my answer. I _chose_ not to.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 2, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> Have fun!
> 
> My education gave me the answer to your question.
> I can spend my time on other things!
> ...


Another first for you. Must have taken great effort to resist your natural tendency.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 2, 2016)

If nothing else you are removing Chloramine from your water  

*4.1.4 Ascorbic Acid* (Vitamin C) addition is effective for chlorine and chloramine removal. As indicated in the compound's name, this is an acid and it does reduce water pH if unreacted with a chlorine compound. In distilled water, it can produce a pH as low as 3.0. It is sometimes used in municipal water treatment, however it's pH reduction effect and higher cost can make it less desirable than metabisulfite addition. Ascorbic acid is added at a rate of 1.7 milligrams per liter (~6.4 milligrams per gallon) to remove up to 3 milligrams per liter of chloramine. The reaction equation for ascorbic acid and chloramine produces ammonium (NH4), chloride, and dehydroascorbic acid. Since the dosing is very low, the resulting concentrations are not a concern. Be aware that ammonium is a yeast nutrient and is not a problem in brewing water.The reaction is shown below:
ascorbic acid (C6H8O6) + monochloramine (NH2Cl) --> NH4+ + Cl- + C6H6O6
A similar dosage will also remove chlorine (OCl-) from water. The reaction produces water, chloride, and dehydroascorbic acid.
ascorbic acid (C6H8O6) + hypochlorite (OCl-) --> H2O + Cl- + C6H6O6


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> If nothing else you are removing Chloramine from your water
> 
> *4.1.4 Ascorbic Acid* (Vitamin C) addition is effective for chlorine and chloramine removal. As indicated in the compound's name, this is an acid and it does reduce water pH if unreacted with a chlorine compound. In distilled water, it can produce a pH as low as 3.0. It is sometimes used in municipal water treatment, however it's pH reduction effect and higher cost can make it less desirable than metabisulfite addition. Ascorbic acid is added at a rate of 1.7 milligrams per liter (~6.4 milligrams per gallon) to remove up to 3 milligrams per liter of chloramine. The reaction equation for ascorbic acid and chloramine produces ammonium (NH4), chloride, and dehydroascorbic acid. Since the dosing is very low, the resulting concentrations are not a concern. Be aware that ammonium is a yeast nutrient and is not a problem in brewing water.The reaction is shown below:
> ascorbic acid (C6H8O6) + monochloramine (NH2Cl) --> NH4+ + Cl- + C6H6O6
> ...


Yeah, if you don't use a deionizer or RO. But calcium ascorbate is what I use, neutral pH, and does the same dechlorination if you need it. Not even that costly, I got 250 grams of crystal for about $20. Calcium ascorbate is also remarkaly stable, unlike the plain acid form. You can leave it sitting out in open air for about 2 years before any kind of degradation starts to be detectable. I even put about 100 mg in my drinking water, which is also deionized. Gives it some mineral content and also keeps me healthy with vitamin C. Now if you had high pH you could use plain ascorbic acid.


----------



## Dr. Who (Aug 3, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Another first for you. Must have taken great effort to resist your natural tendency.


Getting harder!

Lets just make this point first. 
In any form of scientific experiment. If you wish to repeat it to gather the same data. One must repeat the experiment _exactly_ as it was run or the resulting data is considered corrupt and it's not accepted. If you use some other form of "effecting" chemical compound, just how do think this will result in the desired effects!

Secondly. The ideal you propose to extend towards Cannabis is already suspect as the plant is not of the same family, not even remotely! This fact will change results vastly! While I can understand the urge to "see if it works". I already know it won't from educational and work background.

Lastly. The above was written for actual information, not any form of insult.

Now, as for my "natural tendency".......You tend to get what you deserve. Today, I'll let you be the ass.

This actually made me feel better, without the insult. Hmmm, I miss Chuck to much!


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 3, 2016)

This vitamin C is working great.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

I'll be down to test this when I get a chance... my water is alkali so that would be a way to offset that... I have used vinegar/water before (for ph), and I happen to keep a large supply of citric acid powder handy.

Very interesting.

Kinda torn on whether it will work or not... and definitely know to be careful... may be safe for consumption, but it is very strong.

Rock on with your mad scientist self.

NOTE: Unless you have lab conditions, a true scientific experiment is impossible. But to me, this is still meaningful and important exercise because it leads to more research. Most research starts with one crappy study that usually doesn't have enough subjects for a real answer... but it leads to bigger better ones that do.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 3, 2016)

Citric acid is actually the best antfungal around as a soil drench, better than acetic or ascorbic. For pH adjustment I recommend malic acid, available in brewing supply stores. It tends to keep solutions in the right pH range over time. But since you're interested in trying vitamin C, in this case ascorbic would be appropriate. I can't say for sure if it will increase yield but I haven't seen it do any harm and my plants are certainly healthy.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Citric acid is actually the best antfungal around as a soil drench, better than acetic or ascorbic. For pH adjustment I recommend malic acid, available in brewing supply stores. It tends to keep solutions in the right pH range over time. But since you're interested in trying vitamin C, in this case ascorbic would be appropriate. I can't say for sure if it will increase yield but I haven't seen it do any harm and my plants are certainly healthy.



OOOH yes important distinction:

http://blog.fooducate.com/2015/09/10/whats-the-difference-between-citric-acid-ascorbic-acid-and-vitamin-c/

I have both, so I guess I'll test that too


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 3, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> OOOH yes important distinction:
> 
> http://blog.fooducate.com/2015/09/10/whats-the-difference-between-citric-acid-ascorbic-acid-and-vitamin-c/
> 
> I have both, so I guess I'll test that too


Ever tried malic though? Not many people ever mention that one. I haven't even used it myself yet. Next time I see a brewing store I'll get some though. I just read about it being good as a pH buffer.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Ever tried malic though? Not many people ever mention that one. I haven't even used it myself yet. Next time I see a brewing store I'll get some though. I just read about it being good as a pH buffer.


Not in gardening... will add to the test list 

The three main citrus acids and potential effects on plant growth (other than Ph balancing agent), right on


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 5, 2016)

I just fed my plants a flintstones vitamin and they seem to be perking up! Great thread!


----------



## Dankeh_fever (Aug 5, 2016)

Did you pre-chew it?


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 5, 2016)

churchhaze said:


> I just fed my plants a flintstones vitamin and they seem to be perking up! Great thread!


You're the least welcome person in this thread on earth.


----------



## slownickel (Aug 14, 2016)

We use citric acid weekly on grapes via the irrigation system. It is spectacular. I am not sure if it is the adsorbtion of vit c or the nice acidic pH twang. The grapes from these farms is spectacular. For those metric folk, we use 2 kgs/HA/week with 1600 grape plants per ha.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 15, 2016)

slownickel said:


> We use citric acid weekly on grapes via the irrigation system. It is spectacular. I am not sure if it is the adsorbtion of vit c or the nice acidic pH twang. The grapes from these farms is spectacular. For those metric folk, we use 2 kgs/HA/week with 1600 grape plants per ha.


Citric acid is the one you want if fungus in the soil is a problem. I've seen studies where they compared a few different types of acids, acetic, citric and ascorbic. The citric was far ahead of the others in killing power. The ascorbic is more as a plant nutrient than soil treatment, though it does work by soil or spray. You might also try spraying citric acid solution to prevent fungus on the grape plants themselves.


----------



## slownickel (Aug 15, 2016)

Where we bury damaged limes and you dig down 6 months later, the roots have gone crazy! With that said, I farm in a pH of 7.4 haha


----------



## Dr. Who (Aug 23, 2016)

slownickel said:


> Where we bury damaged limes and you dig down 6 months later, the roots have gone crazy! With that said, I farm in a pH of 7.4 haha


nice grape pH
Not so good for MM


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 25, 2016)

And.... it prevents plant scurvy.... (stonerlogic)


----------



## Dr. Who (Aug 26, 2016)

This whole concept is just, how do you say it so as not to offend - fuck it !
Kinda stupid!

I mean come on Cajun. Why do you want an anti fungal in your soil?
You're seemingly excited about killing off what most others are TRYING TO PUT IN! Look at all the bio's/myco's being marketed to synthetic users! Look at the studies now showing that living bio's _are_ having a positive affect on _synthetic_ nutrient grown plants!

Why hell's bells! Us organic folks have known the need for bacteria's and fungi all along!

And here you are pushing citric acid and liking it because it's anti fungal...Soil drench? WTFF?.....Shooting yourself in the foot is now good for you?

Any thoughts @churchhaze ?


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 26, 2016)

Me likey fungus in my medium


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2016)

so we've taken a plant that takes 8 to 9 months to complete naturally, and gotten it down to where it can come from a seed to a finished product in as little as 4 months, and now we have to start looking in our little Bobby Hobby chemistry kits for shit to make it grow faster? why don't you guys just start working on a gun that shoots fucking thc bullets so you can get it to your brains faster? some of us enjoy growing plants, we learn how to space things out to fit the schedule we want, and don't try to add chemical and perform genetic alterations to satisfy our irrational need for instant gratification. how about trying to figure out how to grow it cheaper, so we can start dropping the prices the rich little fuckhead yuppies have artificially inflated?


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 26, 2016)

I use ascorbic acid to reduce the PH of my tap water but have not seen any effect on plant growth as a result of using it


----------



## DrGhard (Aug 26, 2016)

ascorbic acid does not promote "growth" per se, but promotes more plant stretch by interfering with the cell wall.

for cannabis cultivation having a more stretched plant is rarely something you want to have, because it takes up a lot of space and the stems are less resistant if you have heavy buds


----------



## DrGhard (Aug 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> If nothing else you are removing Chloramine from your water
> 
> *4.1.4 Ascorbic Acid* (Vitamin C) addition is effective for chlorine and chloramine removal. As indicated in the compound's name, this is an acid and it does reduce water pH if unreacted with a chlorine compound. In distilled water, it can produce a pH as low as 3.0. It is sometimes used in municipal water treatment, however it's pH reduction effect and higher cost can make it less desirable than metabisulfite addition. Ascorbic acid is added at a rate of 1.7 milligrams per liter (~6.4 milligrams per gallon) to remove up to 3 milligrams per liter of chloramine. The reaction equation for ascorbic acid and chloramine produces ammonium (NH4), chloride, and dehydroascorbic acid. Since the dosing is very low, the resulting concentrations are not a concern. Be aware that ammonium is a yeast nutrient and is not a problem in brewing water.The reaction is shown below:
> ascorbic acid (C6H8O6) + monochloramine (NH2Cl) --> NH4+ + Cl- + C6H6O6
> ...


plants do not care much for chloramine. they may even benefit from it in the amount is in tap water


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 26, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> This whole concept is just, how do you say it so as not to offend - fuck it !
> Kinda stupid!
> 
> I mean come on Cajun. Why do you want an anti fungal in your soil?
> ...


I agree that this thread is stupid. I lost you on the fungus..

"Why hell's bells! Us organic folks have known the need for bacteria's and fungi all along!"

...except you don't need them... Not only do you not need them, they're kinda pointless, especially in hydro. In soil, bacteria is needed. (of course you don't need to put it there). If you just fed jacks classic or miracle grow (organic urea), fungus would be pretty much useless. You certainly don't need it.


----------



## platt (Sep 5, 2016)

phahah^ nuts!
friendly terrorism?

I wanna know the delay to an observable response with ascorbic acid Bob! Its faster than silica+micros/trace minerals signalling?


----------



## slownickel (Sep 5, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> nice grape pH
> Not so good for MM


Doctor Who,

The issues behind pH are not what folks think they are. I can out produce nearly anyone in the planet in limes, avocado, asparagus and many other crops, by factors of 2 to 4 times in these high pH soils.

High pH means that there is more nutrients there than there are anionic binding sites, that is all. 

If you are doing hydroponics, I would be afraid of course, but in a real soil, well managed with enough Calcium, well, no worries mate!


----------



## GanjaGrin (Aug 25, 2019)

I know this thread is a couple years old now..... But I just thought I would add that absorbic acid & ascorbate is also a nutrient chelator. I just saw it on the back of 2 flushing agents at my local grow store. One was "Cyco Kleanse". It has sucrose and absorbic acid in it. So I would assume adding absorbic acid (vitamin C) directly to the soil would help unlock some nutrients.

Also:
*Vitamin C* Is Essential For *Plant* Growth. ...*Vitamin C* is already known to be an antioxidant, which helps *plants* deal with stresses from drought to ozone and UV radiation, but until now it was not known that *plants* could not grow without it. Sep 27, 2007

Note:
This is the vitamin C that's made in the plant by the enzyme, GDP-L-galactose phosphorylase, which produces vitamin C, or ascorbate, in plants. Not by adding vitamin C to the soil.


----------



## OPfarmer (Sep 2, 2019)

I recycle soil with lots of fruit.

Composting with fruit rocks.. Worms and microbes love it, makes for a fast recharge.

Got no clue about vitamin C, just know fruits got it and I like my soil..


----------



## LinguaPeel (Sep 4, 2019)

Does Cannabis indica have an enzyme to digest the acid? 

If you grow a shitty low Brix hydro plant and it gets fucked up by a fungus or a mold, it didn't have the enzyme to break down the microbial feces, which is an acid. 

If you grew a bagseed in your classic soul mix that's produced skunk for decades, and the plant doesn't smell like skunk, it lacks the enzyme to digest the linolenic acid, so the butanethiol doesn't get produced. 

Acids are important. Enzymes are important. Cannabis growers aren't talking about anything important. Phylos is. Gw is. Bayer is.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2019)

I just gave my plants some Geritol. They're getting old.


----------



## 707 Loki (Nov 27, 2020)

I know this is from a long time ago. But I still want to put in my two cents.. you _were_ a dick. You clearly had no choice, you're an asshole. Some people can't even see that they are.



Dr. Who said:


> Have fun!
> 
> My education gave me the answer to your question.
> I can spend my time on other things!
> ...


----------



## SlownLow86 (Nov 27, 2020)

707 Loki said:


> I know this is from a long time ago. But I still want to put in my two cents.. you _were_ a dick. You clearly had no choice, you're an asshole. Some people can't even see that they are.


Dude... If you're gonna bring back a thread from years ago, at least add some relevant new info to the thread. Don't just call names. Even though you're 100% right, how does that contribute to the conversation?


----------



## Dr. Who (Nov 28, 2020)

707 Loki said:


> I know this is from a long time ago. But I still want to put in my two cents.. you _were_ a dick. You clearly had no choice, you're an asshole. Some people can't even see that they are.


And ?

Yeah, I admit I was curt and impolite.

I was a rather different person back then. It was 4 years ago. People and things change.

I still say vitamin C is more used by "fruiting" plants then by our family of plants. That's from an education and not a leap of logic. 
That was my poorly stated point back then....

Now then. Anything plant related to say?


----------



## 707 Loki (Dec 2, 2020)

I apologize, I must have forgotten to take my 5htp or something. I clearly was outside my rational mind at the time. 
I think the reaction i had must have stemmed from a long brewing reaction to the general dismissive tone used by people who grow simple and organic. Don't get me wrong, I believe those are generally the people who /should/ be listened to. And I agree that most products on the market are branding and snakeoil pitches designed to take, best case scenario, known horticultural science and repackage it and raise the price. And at worst, carcinogenic (or) pseudo-science that works really well/or not at all. (I'm thinking Gravity, Bush Load, half of AN's product line) 
I generally agree with the organic grower sentiment. Or at least that skepticism is warranted when new products enter the marketplace. 
The people who grow pumpkins from seed to multiple thousand lb monsters each year as a hobby don't shop at the hydro store. Nobody buys this shit except weed growers. That tells me a lot. 
... but... my gripe... is that the snarky, holier than thou, condescending comments by these otherwise wise and savvy growers seem to belie an assertion that science isn't progressing in horticulture. That everything we need to know about growing and plant nutrition is already written down and there's no need for curiosity. I guess I just like to see people excited about innovating, and hate to see people deflate that excitement in the name of some ridged status quo.. maybe experimenting with ascorbic acid is dumb. But, on the other hand, I'm pretty certain the earth is not the center of the universe . Don't stone me bro.

Again, my apologies for being a 'dredging up the past fly by night asshole' myself, how embarrassing... hope you all are staying safe and have as good a holiday season as you hope to have. 



Dr. Who said:


> And ?
> 
> Yeah, I admit I was curt and impolite.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 2, 2020)

707 Loki said:


> .. but... my gripe... is that the snarky, holier than thou, condescending comments by these otherwise wise and savvy growers seem to belie an assertion that science isn't progressing in horticulture. That everything we need to know about growing and plant nutrition is already written down and there's no need for curiosity. I guess I just like to see people excited about innovating, and hate to see people deflate that excitement in the name of some ridged status quo.. maybe experimenting with ascorbic acid is dumb. But, on the other hand, I'm pretty certain the earth is not the center of the universe . Don't stone me bro.
> 
> Again, my apologies for being a 'dredging up the past fly by night asshole' myself, how embarrassing... hope you all are staying safe and have as good a holiday season as you hope to have.


I AGREE!

At some point I looked back at what I was doing and it did NOT make me comfortable with myself. It is something I _try to_ work on everyday.

For me it's simply the science of what I learned in school. The new trick? Is to NOT make that point with a shitty, holier then thou reply, right along with a shitty jab at the poster.

I'm getting old and it's time I get patient. I never wanted to be the old geezer who ran out and took the ball, and called the police. Especially, when it landed in my yard!

Hope the season does you well too Loki!

Peace to all!


----------



## piratebug (Dec 4, 2020)

I am like *Dr Who*, I have never seen any growth benefits from using Ascorbic Acid on a cannabis plant, yeah, been there and done that 20 or so years ago, and as for its ability to remove chloramine from water, it doesn't, it just helps break the ammonia / chlorine bond so that the chlorine in the water can more effectively evaporate! But if you are just wanting to do that, remove chloramine from your water, using sodium thiosulfate is considered to be the de facto standard for doing that where active soil microbes will be feed that water, or where one might be adding that water to water area's that may have fish, wild life, and even humans using those water area's as a water source!


----------

